# My tattoo is itchy. :(



## NutMeg (Oct 7, 2008)

So I got a decent sized tattoo on my back this summer. The first session was June 28, and the second was July 14. I did the moisturizing twice a day thing for about a month and a half. For the past month or so every week or couple days it gets incredibly itchy, so I moisturize it and it goes away. I guess I'm asking if I should be doing it more often... But I don't want to over moisturize it. It's annoying because it's in a pain in the ass spot for me to reach all of it.


----------



## gigglepot (Oct 7, 2008)

I am pretty sure that while it is healing, or if it is dry it will itch unless you moisturize it like you do your face. Once a day, or every two days should be enough to keep the itching at bay though


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2008)

Mine was itchy like that as well...I just always put lotion on it and my skin in general after I showered...I think it is just dry skin.  I use a good lotion though like Lubiderm or Curel. HTH.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 7, 2008)

you cant over moisturize it! LOTION LOTION LOTION! Seriously, apply is as much as possible, i know its hard since its on your back, i have one of the ack of my neck and one below an di would sit at work pumpinglotion all day into my hand and rubbing it on! keep up the lotioning


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

I used spray on antiseptic spray on mine! I did the lotion thing and it hurt like crazy. I would probally go to a local pharmacy and see what they reccomend!


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 7, 2008)

When I got my first tattoo, the artist recommended Palmer's Cocoa Butter for keeping the tattoo moisturized...It's more effective than lotion (of any kind) IMHO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It also helps with cracked skin, stretchmarks, etc...

Here is what I used: Palmer's Cocoa Butter


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 7, 2008)

Make sure your lotion has no fragrance & no unnesessary fillers.  Use something in its original formula; I use Lubriderm.  Even after weeks of getting your tat, you can still have irritations/stinging-feeling to fragranced lotions.

Is your tat still peeling?  If so, and even if it's just a little peeling, it will feel itch.  Put lotion on whenever it feels dry or insanly itchy, otherwise start slapping your tattoo.  Yes, slapping. lol  Its an alternative to itching.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 7, 2008)

Aghhh the itching is the worst part because you just want to scratch it. But I think applying lotion every so often helps. My tattoo only took like a couple weeks to heal and it itched until it was done.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 7, 2008)

Aghhh the itching is the worst part because you just want to scratch it. But I think applying lotion every so often helps. My tattoo only took like a couple weeks to heal and it itched until it was done.


----------



## mtrimier (Oct 7, 2008)

lol @ the slapping. people thought i was crazy. i was a randomly back slapping fool when mine was healing. 

I used tattoo lube on all of mine except my first one (it healed so fast and was a simple design that by the time i got my lube i didn't need it). once it was done peeling I would put the lube on it once a day after I showered and randomly slap if i needed to, and when i got home just went without a shirt for a few hours so my skin could get more air; seemed to help until everything "normalized".


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 7, 2008)

It was itchy as all hell when it was peeling. But its been three months... Definitely long past the peeling stage.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_It was itchy as all hell when it was peeling. But its been three months... Definitely long past the peeling stage._

 
that happens sometimes. everyone's skin is different so everyone has different reactions to getting inked. i was told my ink would take about three to six weeks to fully heal, and all were healed within three days...even my most detailed one.

you can't overmoisturize it, so keep putting that unscented, mild lotion on it, chickee!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't recall any itchiness after having mine done years ago. Like the rest have said, lotion lotion lotion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope it heels sooner.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 18, 2008)

*I have 11* so listen when I tell you...DO NOT USE COCOA BUTTER it will try to heal the tattoo by thinking its a sore of some sort and take away some of the color...definetly don't want that.....there's this stuff they sell should be at the tattoo shop it comes in a tin and it's called tattoo goo, that is some of the best stuff you can buy. if you can't find it use aloe vera gel sparingly....HTH


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 18, 2008)

My friend got a tattoo the other day and they gave her some nappy rash cream to put on it.


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 18, 2008)

bupanthen nappy rash cream


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_bupanthen nappy rash cream_

 
That's the name of the cream they gave my friend. I couldn't remember the name for the life of me !


----------

